# belgrade Guitar district (bGd)



## Filip Z (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello,

I'm Filip and I would like to introduce to you the belgrade Guitar district.

bGdistrict is an artistic initiative taken by young Belgrade guitar players. bGdistrict framework is established upon several interconnected fields - bGdevelopment, bGdiary, bGdocumentary, bGdays, bGdesign, bGdonations and bGduo - the principal goal of which is to develop the concept of classical guitar. Our engagement pertains to encouraging cooperation among artists, implementing their common goals, popularizing classical guitar, enhancing performance and pedagogical practice, broadening repertoire boundaries, creating unique conditions for music performing and its reception by the audience, educating the audience, as well as clearly defining the concept of classical guitar. Our concerts are usually thematically conceptualized and held in halls suitable for the sound of classical guitar.
We invite all like-minded people to become our members and help us in our cause of classical guitar.

Visit our youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/bgdocumentary
fb page: https://www.facebook.com/belgradeGuitar ... t/timeline
Website: http://www.guitardistrict.org/


----------

